# Secret Voyage - free download



## Furretsu (Jul 23, 2008)

I love Blackmore's Night very much - Ritchie Blackmore is undoubtedly one of the greatest guitar players _ever_. I knew they had a new album out and was saving up to head over to Best Buy and grab it, but...

I don't need to! Imagine my surprise when I found it was up for full, free downloading at Last.fm.

This album is _so damn good_. It has everything that makes Blackmore's Night awesome, plus Ritchie gets to actually use his guitar skills in this one - check out "Locked Within the Crystal Ball" to see what I mean.

http://www.last.fm/music/Blackmore's+Night/Secret+Voyage


----------

